# 3000 grit by hand or machine



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi guys.

im going to do some wetsanding by hand up to 2500. 

3000 sheets (3m or meguiars) aren't easy to find so I was wondering if using 3000 trizact discs on a da is a suitable way to go instead.

cheers


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What are you going to be wet sanding


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

wish wash said:


> What are you going to be wet sanding


The whole car but not the bumpers. Factory paint too.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Removing marks from a DA is easier since its more consistent. Make sure you use a thick interface pad between the trizact and the DA


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

......


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Have a read of the Thread below. 

[email protected] Keltec and Midlands Car Care Wet Sand Tuition Detail - Edition 30 Golf GTI

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Have a read of the Thread below.
> 
> [email protected] Keltec and Midlands Car Care Wet Sand Tuition Detail - Edition 30 Golf GTI
> 
> Alan W


Very interesting read that Alan :thumb:

Am surprised that D300 and the MF cutting pad removed so much clear coat:doublesho but saying that it was on soft paint, so maybe that was the cause.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Alan W said:


> Have a read of the Thread below.
> 
> [email protected] Keltec and Midlands Car Care Wet Sand Tuition Detail - Edition 30 Golf GTI
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan

Thanks for that.

I do refer to that thread BUT I wanted to see if 1500, 2000, 2500 by hand and then 3000 by da is something that's possible.


----------

